# how to make a leader for shark fishing



## SA-fisher

i just have a few questions about beach shark fishing, I will be using a 6/0 penn senator, what kind of rod would be best to use for beach shark fishing with this reel, also what leader do yall use for surf shark fishing, like when you yak the bait out their about 400 yards, what the best leader to make for this.. thanks yall


----------



## kingfisherman23

Are you asking about rigs?

Check the Bible and read the 10' Castable Shark Rig.

Evan


----------



## Singletjeff

I use a 20-50lb Class 5.5 - 6.5' Boat rod. As far as the leaders go. I use 16/0-20/0 Circle hooks and a 1/16" nylon coated wire rope. I use a 350# barrel swivel at the end to attach to my rub leader. My rub leader is 10-15' of 400# leader. I attach a 350# Snap swivel to one end, and either a fish finder slide or snap swivel on the leader to attach the weight to, and a 350# barrel swivel to the other end to attach to my main line. I have never had this rig fail. If anything is to fail it will be the main line or one of your knots. I debated using wire as my bite leader, but found I could get a 250' spool of the wire rope for about $50 at Home depot, then I had to order the crimping sleeves from a site online. Spending about $100 total (including 25 20/0 circles) I have enough to make 25 rigs.....


----------



## Hannibal

Rod type depends on how you are deploying the bait. If you are going to try and cast a shark rig, you'd want something a bit longer then yakking out bait. You can cast a shark rig but you need a rod capable of holding that much weight and you still won't cast it far. That's OK sometimes as the toothy guys DO come in pretty close to feed. So I'd say something in the 10' range capable of throwing over 10-12oz.

If yakking out bait (what I find to be more successful), you want a stiffer rod that's a bit shorter. Think boat/trolling rod. I have a 5.5' or 6' Penn Slammer (I believe) mounted with a Penn 6/0 wide spool. I also use a 9/0 Penn but I don't remember what rod I have with it. It's a touch longer - maybe 6" longer.

As for rigs, I use the same pattern as a drum/fish finder rig.

From main line to hook:

Main line (50# on the 6/0 and 80# on the 9/0)
Top shot of 100-150# mono (maybe 40 yards) for line abrasion.
Snap swivel (400#) on mainline
Connects to the actual rig via a barrell swivel (400#)
350# mono approx. 5' long. Fishfinder peice goes on mono section with beads around it to protect knots.
Barrel swivel (400#)
Nylon coated steel wire (400#) - approx. 4'.
14/0 or 16/0 circle hook.

All connections (except mono to mono) are done with two copper crimps.

Hook is wrapped with electrical tape. 

You can play with the heavy mono and steel lengths to find out what works best for you. 

We bait the hook and place them in a milk crate strapped to the back of the kayak. Crate is covered so if you flip - bait stays in and doesn't end up in the water next to you. 

We can usually deploy 2-3 (haven't tried 4 yet) baits on each trip out.


----------

